# Part 2



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like NS inscribed on the back. The "jewels" are mounted in compartments which seem to be slightly damaged, or was there a glass cover? Could be a museum piece?

Mike


----------

